# Kumar's Discus



## sneakerfreak (Mar 26, 2010)

Kumar just got his shipment of discus from Malaysia and they are amazing .. I got 2 - 4 inch alenquers from him last saturday .. i definitely would go back for some more fish .. easy and great guy to deal with ..especialy with his knowledge of discus fish .. turqs, pigeon blood, leopard, alenquers, and some a++ eruptions ..


----------

